# Durkee Charcoal Seasoning



## eac2006 (May 30, 2007)

Durkee used to make a dry rub called "Charcoal Seasoning". I havent been able to find it in years, and I get the same "cookie cutter" customer service reply from the company when I inquire. Has anyone else used this, know where to find any, or make it themselves? Thanks!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Barbecue sauces boast distinctive tang

Google is your friend ...

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The ingredient list on Charcoal seasoning reads as very unappealing. Interesting site though.

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Why would anyone want to season charcoal?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never used it. We make our own rubs from reading recipes and compiling a rub based on our tastes. We just made a new one a few weeks ago and a friend has been eating it on everything he cooks. This weekend will be the true test when we serve bbq to 100 people using our rubs and sauces.

It's really not hard! Basically just combine the spices and dried herbs you enjoy to make a product all your own.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

"To everything there is a season ..." 

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yikes! Why on earth would anybody put that on their food ... I wonder if the original Durkee's had the same or similar ingredients.

Sheesh! rubs and grill seasonings are so easy to make, and there are, at last count, 645,895,783,243 recipes available for such a thing according to www.dryrubandseasoning.com 

Shel


----------



## shafey (Jul 13, 2007)

I've used this before and can not find it anymore either. I like the flavor that a charcoal grill gives to the food and since I have a Gas grill this is the next best thing. I would sprinkle some on the hamburgers for the flavor of a charcoal grill ( not used to season charcoal)


----------



## dannyt223 (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a charcoal seasoning at www.americanspice.com. It's not made by Durkee but it's just as good if not better. I've been buying alot of my spices from americanspice.com and have been very impressed. The prices are reasonable and I get them pretty fast. And a few of the spices I order are the best tasting and freshest spices that I have ever had. My hats off to all of the guys at americanspice.com, thanks.
Dan


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You could probably make your own charcoal seasoning .That is if you want to eat. MSG, Salt, Dextrose, Dried onion and garlic, activated ground charcoal dust. and silicate to deter caking. Oh yea lets not forget prophelene glycol.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Some people will eat any cr#p if it tastes good and is cheap enough.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This stuff is absolute cr#p. Did you take a moment to read the ingredient list? You seem to be easily impressed.

*Ingredients & Usage
Charcoal Seasoning*

*Ingredients:*
Salt, Dextrose, Activated Charcoal, MSG, Dehydrated Onion & Garlic, Spices, Propylene Glycol, Silicon Dioxide.
*Usage:*
This, sprinkled on fried hamburgers makes them taste like grilled, and makes grilled hamburgers even better! Great on any meat!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's be nice to new members!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Please refrain from bashing other people. We all have our opinions on things, and this group is made up of a very diverse group of people. If you feel strongly about something then give the person an alternative to use, but disrespectful statements do not further the disscussions.


----------



## iamalonalee (Apr 29, 2009)

Believe it or not .. I have approx. 1 tsp left in the original bottle... have been hoarding it for years. the ingredients on the bottle say Salt, Dextrose, Cocoa Powder, MSG, Onion Powder, Spice (unknown what this refers to), Garlic Powder.. It is sold with a Durkee label and a product of Specialty Brands, 
A Division of Burns Philip Food Inc., San Francisco, CA 94108
I have websearched extensively for someone who might have it .. or a company that has old/dc'd products ... and been unsuccessful... I would just about kill for more.. 

And it was not crap ... I can dry fry a pork tenderloin with the lightest dash of the charcoal seasoning and it tastes like it came right off the grill


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Make your own . Somewhere in the beginning of this post I listed the ingredients.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

pfft! is that all? not nearly enough options, i got got a great rub, have ta e-mail 'em my recipe.


----------



## iamalonalee (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL, nah I can make Julia Child's kitchen look neat and clean when I pull it all out and throw it all together. I could just see this place if I got my hands on charcoal .. It would look like I was in a dust storm.. clumsy is my middle name.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You can buy food grade granulated charcoal


----------



## awccwc (Dec 4, 2010)

Just used the last of my bottle this evening on broiled steaks. I've been holding on to it for years hoping it would last forever. But alas..... I hope I can find a substitute. Liquid Smoke just doesn't get it.


----------



## dusty937 (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you guys are looking for Char Crust.  There is a charcrust.com where you can buy a charcoal seasoning.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

All of you should be able to make your own rubs and mixed seasoning.  If you dont and buy them already done you are throwing $ out the window.$2.95 for a 7 ounce bottle of bbq or 4.95 for lemon pepper is crazy. Considering the bbq stuff is 80% salt  and lemon pepper 50% citric acid powder and Yellow powder color and cracked pepper You are paying about 4 times what you could make it for.  Go on line their are plenty of spice and herb houses that you can buy ingredients. Best way is get 2 or 3 other friends interested and buy bulk and split cost.

Did you know you can buy dry worchestire sauce and tomato powder, honey chipoltle etc. And you can use these same products to flavor popcorn, chips and 100s of other things.


----------



## becky46 (Oct 20, 2011)

It was delish on steaks and burgers used it many, many times growing up. I have never found anything else that gave meat the same flavor/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif.


----------



## laura ellis (Jun 14, 2012)

Ignorance is judgement prior to investigation !!  I don't know why anyone who never tried this spice would even be commenting.  I grew up with this spice. I found it during the age when my best friend and I would decide who's house to eat at every night, his or mine. Of course we chose the one with the dinner we liked the best. We ate at his house every Fri. because his mom made london broil with Durkee's Charcoal Seasoning and garlic powder, along with french fries that were really fried and a nice salad. The steak was delicious !! As soon as I was old enough to cook I used the spice on my steaks. I just dropped and broke my last bottle that I had spied and confiscated from my dad's spice cabinet. I was devastated.


----------



## danajim27 (Jul 21, 2012)

I loved that stuff, i called the company years ago and they said they quit making it. have u found any thing close to it?  thanks  dana


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

This thread was pretty old. Looks like someone found it googling. I got a little curious, but it looks like the stuff that is basically equivalent is available in bulk. http://www.americanspice.com/charcoal-seasoning/

One reviewer posted "Is as good as ; actually better than a similar product Durkee used to make years ago. I use it both for pan cooking as well as on the gas grill for added flavor.Thank you American Spice."

I think personally I'd rather fire up my grill but I can understand nostalgia for sure.


----------



## curly (Aug 26, 2012)

Dan must work for American Spice! Their charcoal seasoning leaves a "dark brown" taste in my mouth....and it's really a challenge to clean up. I think they should call it chimney sweepings,

Curly


----------



## liz diaz (Jan 22, 2013)

I grew up with my Nana cooking with your Charcole seasoning, then opened a restaurant after I came home from

Desert Strom, and opened a very successful restaurant named Ashlie's restaurant, for almost 10 years. It made my

food much better, and I was very successful. I miss it, even now I don't have a restaurant, I  used it daily and really

wish you'd put it back on the market. Very much so.

Elizabeth Diaz


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Funny thing is - guess what is happening.

http://www.chow.com/food-news/70791/literally-hot-trend-chefs-putting-ash-on-food/

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443570904577547523296262282.html

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...etable-ash-to-drinkable-snacks/article567008/

Ash!

Gives food that 'special' taste!

Slightly alkaline, smokey, dry and bitter.

Interesting how things come and go...


----------



## stephenph (May 7, 2013)

Try the Spice Place. About $1US an ounce, or McComick grill seasoning.!


----------



## lona smith (May 11, 2013)

I know what your talking about I grew up with it and trust me it is to diie for,, as a little girl I used to kipe the bottle and mom would catch me out side somewhere having a good old time,, it is the best tasting stuff ever on a stake..

haven't seen it from the time I was 7? im 43 now,,, why they stopped making it I don't know but there are a lot of us looking and trying to copy it..

Lona


----------



## lona smith (May 11, 2013)

if any one ever saw it is was ACTUALLY BLACK,, in color like charcoal hence the name,, my parents and I think my grand parents all used it


----------



## leeann (Jun 6, 2013)

My family LOVED that stuff and I couldn't find it for years.

Brings back so many good memories! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mi2y4u (Jan 18, 2014)

The charcoal seasoning is great on rack of lamb. All the food snobs should try it before they knock it. They are the ones who probably convinced Durkee to drop the line all because it had salt in it. Guess what? Salt is good for you! So is butter!


----------

